# Molecular Biologist Speaks about Vaccine



## Becky1951

Sept 2 2021 Molecular Biologist speaks at Dawson Creek City Council meeting - YouTube


----------



## chic

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 184973
> 
> Sept 2 2021 Molecular Biologist speaks at Dawson Creek City Council meeting - YouTube


She was interesting. It's refreshing to hear a molecular biologist saying the unvaccinated are not the cause of the variants. The vaccinated are. This was my thought after seeing what's been happening in Israel and in my own home state of the U.S.


----------



## Becky1951

chic said:


> She was interesting. It's refreshing to hear a molecular biologist saying the unvaccinated are not the cause of the variants. The vaccinated are. This was my thought after seeing what's been happening in Israel and in my own home state of the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 185018


She does makes sense explaining about it.


----------



## Alligatorob

On linkedin she calls herself an "_Alternative Health Practitioner, Psychic, Clinical Herbalist, Biofeedback Therapist_", but not a molecular biologist.  see https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gina-goad-b7481277

She does have a BS degree in biology from Queen's University, a good school.


----------



## Lakeland living

Just had a run in with someone on that point. He insisted that those that chose NOT to get the shots were insane. They were causing all this sickness. No point in arguing with someone like that..brain washed or brain dead..take your pick.


----------



## Becky1951

Alligatorob said:


> On linkedin she calls herself an "_Alternative Health Practitioner, Psychic, Clinical Herbalist, Biofeedback Therapist_", but not a molecular biologist.  see https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gina-goad-b7481277
> 
> She does have a BS degree in biology from Queen's University, a good school.


Your link took me to Gina Goad, not Micro Biologist *Gina Gold*


----------



## win231

Lakeland living said:


> Just had a run in with someone on that point. He insisted that those that chose NOT to get the shots were insane. They were causing all this sickness. No point in arguing with someone like that..brain washed or brain dead..take your pick.


A result of a combination of fear & programming in addition to brainwashing.  It's easy to do that to someone who buys into advertising & the news.
Imagine the effect a TV ad they've been running for several days would have on someone like that:
I tried to find it on You Tube, but I couldn't.
It shows a fake hospital patient gasping for air, complete with amplified sounds with the caption:  "Get Vaccinated."

It's almost as entertaining as a flu shot ad they ran a few years ago.  A body with a toe tag is wheeled into the morgue, with the caption:  "Get your flu shot."  They later used that same corpse for a Meningitis vaccine ad.

And that ad for the Gardasil Vaccine (that prevents STD's in 9 & 10 year olds........... who are having sex).
Fake mothers with mean looks on their faces saying "NOT....MY.....CHILD."    And "BACK OFF, CANCER."  (that vaccine can supposedly prevent cancer years later).

Another Gardasil Vaccine ad tries to lay a guilt trip on parents who didn't get their kids vaccinated.
You're supposed to believe the kids got an STD.
The kids are asking their parents:  "Did you know (about the vaccine?")  "Mom?"   "Dad?"


----------



## Alligatorob

Becky1951 said:


> Your link took me to Gina Goad, not Micro Biologist *Gina Gold*


You are right, but I can find no microbiologist or molecular biologist named Gina Gold, I got the Goad name from one of the commenters on the youtube link you posted.  Another one says her real name is Gina Wenger (https://ca.linkedin.com/in/ginawenger/en).  

Always helpful to know who  you are listening to, and a little about their qualifications.


----------



## Sunny

So, is her name Gold or Goad?  Is she a microbiologist, or an "alternative practitioner", psychic, clinical herbalist, etc.?  

And why has Youtube removed that video?


----------



## Geezerette

It seems like every crisis brings out self styled quack doodle “experts”. I think is sad that so many follow their rantings instead of listening to experts who have studied these matters their whole lives in all directions, under controlled conditions.
I’m very sad that it seems that secondary education has failed us so badly.


----------



## Sunny

Geezerette, I'm afraid paranoia is alive and well in this country. There seems to be a mindset that insists on believing that there is some evil plot against the people of this country, who are being "poisoned" by the exact medicine that keeps most people who get the vaccine alive and disease-free. And any advice from top-level medical experts, and political leaders who are sane, is brushed off. Instead, they prefer to believe the quacks, the opportunists, and those who want to instill fear in people - fear of a medication that is almost 100% safe and effective.

You are right about secondary education. And as I referred to earlier, at least one study shows a dramatic correlation between the level of education in an area, and the percentage of people in that area who are vaccinated.


----------



## Becky1951

Sunny said:


> So, is her name Gold or Goad?  Is she a microbiologist, or an "alternative practitioner", psychic, clinical herbalist, etc.?
> 
> And why has Youtube removed that video?


Its still there.


----------



## suds00

chic said:


> She was interesting. It's refreshing to hear a molecular biologist saying the unvaccinated are not the cause of the variants. The vaccinated are. This was my thought after seeing what's been happening in Israel and in my own home state of the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 185018


anyone can print their opinion in large script.. medical experts have said the vaccine is safe and effective. why didn't the dawson creek city council have a medical doctor speak instead of a biologist?


----------



## Alligatorob

Sunny said:


> So, is her name Gold or Goad?


She looks a lot like Gina Goad who appears to live in Dawson Creek.  https://lovenorthernbc.com/community/tomslake/business/portal-to-vital-health/


----------



## Becky1951

Alligatorob said:


> She looks a lot like Gina Goad who appears to live in Dawson Creek.  https://lovenorthernbc.com/community/tomslake/business/portal-to-vital-health/


Yes very similar.  Website photo is old but it appears to be her. You tube has yet to remove the video and I still say IMO she makes a lot of sense in her video.


----------



## Been There

I think the one thing most overlooked and should be most pronounced the most is that anyone that had COVID is already protected with more antibodies than the vaccines can produce. The study from Israel states that having the antibodies from COVID is longer lasting and more affective than vaccines have to offer.

“Conclusions—This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1


----------



## Alligatorob

Been There said:


> I think the one thing most overlooked and should be most pronounced the most is that anyone that had COVID is already protected with more antibodies than the vaccines can produce.


This has been discussed on several threads here.  I am sure you are right and I suspect natural immunity is often better than the immunity vaccines can offer.  For many diseases.  

The reason most people get vaccinated is to get immunity without having to get the disease.


----------



## suds00

so everyone should try to get a milder case of covd-19 to insure protection and pray they aren't hospitalized or die. not a good strategy.


----------



## deborah tr

Alligatorob said:


> You are right, but I can find no microbiologist or molecular biologist named Gina Gold, I got the Goad name from one of the commenters on the youtube link you posted.  Another one says her real name is Gina Wenger (https://ca.linkedin.com/in/ginawenger/en).
> 
> Always helpful to know who  you are listening to, and a little about their qualifications.


I have searched the scientific literature and she has never published a single scientific paper on any subject.  She has an undergraduate degree from Queen's University in biology (not molecular biology which is a specialization at a graduate level, graduating in 1985. Science has made a multitude of advances in the past 35+ years.  She lists herself on LinkedIn (which I might add is self-reporting) as an "alternative health practitioner, psychic, clinical herbalist, and biofeedback therapist." In no way is she qualified to speak about the effectiveness of vaccines.  An undergraduate degree does not an expert make.  She quotes Facebook as a source which should be a red flag.  

She also goes on to say that "no vaccine has every cured any disease." Which is a true statement, however, vaccines are not supposed to CURE disease, they are to PREVENT disease.  The site that hosts this video is full of right wing conspiracy theorists so one should be very careful who they get their information from.  

She is dangerous in that she throws around impressive science-like words.  If you have questions about the vaccine effectiveness, speak with your qualified health provider, don't get your information from the internet. Your local pharmacist could be a great source of information and they are very accessible in case you can't directly speak to your doctor/nurse.  If you need help navigating the scientific literature, contact your local librarian (I am a librarian) and we can help you find quality unbiased information for yourself (if you need to see it with your own eyes). If you want to look from home go to the National Institutes of Health site and you can search articles/abstracts (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/ ) This information is the real deal.  If you want some information that may be a little easier to digest, go to the consumer health version of NIH (https://medlineplus.gov/)  It is written in more user-friendly language.  I beg you, be informed, don't listen to unqualified people when it comes to your health.


----------



## TiredOfGoogleResearchers

Becky1951 said:


> Yes very similar.  Website photo is old but it appears to be her. You tube has yet to remove the video and I still say IMO she makes a lot of sense in her video.


She says that the vaccine is not a vaccine.  That it changes your DNA and that it contains prions.  Given that all of these 'opinions" are easily disproven, I'd say you'd get more quality information going to her for her psychic abilities than for her 40 year old molecular biology degree.  *(A degree does not make you a molecular biologist -- a career does)


----------



## win231

suds00 said:


> so everyone should try to get a milder case of covd-19 to insure protection and pray they aren't hospitalized or die. not a good strategy.


We all have the right to choose our own strategy.  My choices have worked well for me for 68 years, & I don't mess with success.  YMMV.


----------



## win231

win231 said:


> We all have the right to choose our own strategy.  My choices have worked well for me for 68 years, & I don't mess with success.  YMMV.


"" Even if I choose not to get vaccinated?


----------



## suds00

that's your choice.


----------



## Sky daddy

Been There said:


> I think the one thing most overlooked and should be most pronounced the most is that anyone that had COVID is already protected with more antibodies than the vaccines can produce. The study from Israel states that having the antibodies from COVID is longer lasting and more affective than vaccines have to offer.
> 
> “Conclusions—This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1


 not peer reviewed. In fact incorrect as to amounts of antibodies


----------



## dran

Her name is Gina Goad and not Gina Gold. Her Linkdin lists her as a "Alternative Health Practitioner, Psychic, Clinical Herbalist". Soooo... not exactly a Molecular Biologist lol. Also Molecular Biology (in the title) and Micro biology (in the description) are two entirely different fields of study.


----------



## Charming

Alligatorob said:


> On linkedin she calls herself an "_Alternative Health Practitioner, Psychic, Clinical Herbalist, Biofeedback Therapist_", but not a molecular biologist.  see https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gina-goad-b7481277
> 
> She does have a BS degree in biology from Queen's University, a good school.



Thats gina goad not gina gold


----------



## Alligatorob

Charming said:


> Thats gina goad not gina gold


She probably is Gina Goad, see posts 14 and 15.  And take a look at the picture in the link in 14.

Goad and Gold sound a lot alike, Gold is probably just a misspelling.


----------



## Buckeye

Conformation bias is a real thing, as evidenced by otherwise rational people who are gullible enough to believe the woman in the OP's video, but yet dismiss anything said by 99% of the scientific community.


----------



## WhatInThe

chic said:


> She was interesting. It's refreshing to hear a molecular biologist saying the unvaccinated are not the cause of the variants. The vaccinated are. This was my thought after seeing what's been happening in Israel and in my own home state of the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 185018


Which is why they probably should've let the virus cycle through the year like the annual flu unless an extreme outbreak. All the lockdowns etc put people in contact with others they would've normally have little to no contact in places like NYC for example more people spending time in apt building or limited schedule public transportation helped some spread.  This would've saved ppe especially in the early stages and the most vunerable could've been given that ppe, testing and then a vax if warranted.

Also without the national/microscopic focus more doctors might have tried different treatments/therapeutics. I know several who had a stubborn unidentified flu in late 2019/ early 2020 and the docs tried different things which got them through without hospitalization. Should note average age about 67.

Yes people would've gotten sick and some die just like the flu but we seem to get through flu cycles without ppe, lockdowns, blanket testing and low efficacy vaxxes.


----------



## Alligatorob

WhatInThe said:


> they probably should've let the virus cycle through the year like the annual flu unless an extreme outbreak...
> 
> Yes people would've gotten sick and some die just like the flu


I think that is a very good point, and one that should have been more openly discussed and debated.  In the end it may be what a lot of the anti-mask/vaccine/shutdowns/etc are thinking.  I think it would have made for a more rational debate than much of what went on.


----------



## chic




----------



## WheatenLover

Alligatorob said:


> On linkedin she calls herself an "_Alternative Health Practitioner, Psychic, Clinical Herbalist, Biofeedback Therapist_", but not a molecular biologist.  see https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gina-goad-b7481277
> 
> She does have a BS degree in biology from Queen's University, a good school.


I would rather listen to a scientist from a very good school, who has a Ph.D. A bachelor's degree is just the first step.


----------



## mmendoza

Sunny said:


> So, is her name Gold or Goad?  Is she a microbiologist, or an "alternative practitioner", psychic, clinical herbalist, etc.?
> 
> And why has Youtube removed that video?


not "microbiologist", it's molecular.


----------



## Buckeye

Alligatorob said:


> I think that is a very good point, and one that should have been more openly discussed and debated.  In the end it may be what a lot of the anti-mask/vaccine/shutdowns/etc are thinking.  I think it would have made for a more rational debate than much of what went on.


As long as you don't have a problem with a million or more additional American death, then by all means go for it.  And make sure you and your families and friends are at the front of the line to be exposed to the virus. Best wishes


----------



## John cycling

Buckeye said:


> make sure you and your families and friends are *at the front of the line to be exposed to the virus.*



"At the front of the line to be exposed to the virus" = *lining up to get shot with the vaccination poisons.
.*


----------



## Veritas

Yes, Her name is Gina GOAD not Gold. She is also an animal whisperer, psychic and spiritual healer.  https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...vaccine-disinformation-dawson-creek-1.6201246


----------



## Jules

suds00 said:


> anyone can print their opinion in large script.. medical experts have said the vaccine is safe and effective. why didn't the dawson creek city council have a medical doctor speak instead of a biologist?


I was going to link to an article in CBC news today too.  Veritas already did it.  It’s worth reading.  



> Council decided to let some of them make short presentations ahead of the regular meeting. Bumstead said it was not an effort to endorse their ideas, but to allow them to be heard as members of the community he was elected to represent.


They won’t be doing that again.


----------



## EllieDay

Whomever she is, she--like Congressman Jim Jordan and many others who wish to obfuscate truth--use an age-old literature/debating technique called "fogging".  This is where you drop a lot of technical words, or simply your ideas that you wish to mess people's heads with, driving them quickly and furiously into your audience, in hopes that they will not notice all the untruths that you use to fool people.  You spin out such word confetti that unsuspecting  do not know what's hitting them.  Human nature wants affirmation, so people pick up a few words/ideas that they like and hold dear because they want our hard-wired "truths" to be affirmed.  Very intelligent people fall for this.  You should not and don't have to.  Look up ''literary techniques' and read what the professional obfuscaters, such as the late Rush Limbaugh, most of the Fox "news" cast, and many others, know and employ very well.  Learn the techniques used on you and you will not be so gosh-darned confused. Listen carefully again to what dear Gina says and you will hear blatant lies interspersed throughout.  Peace.


----------



## Becky1951

EllieDay said:


> Whomever she is, she--like Congressman Jim Jordan and many others who wish to obfuscate truth--use an age-old literature/debating technique called "fogging".  This is where you drop a lot of technical words, or simply your ideas that you wish to mess people's heads with, driving them quickly and furiously into your audience, in hopes that they will not notice all the untruths that you use to fool people.  You spin out such word confetti that unsuspecting  do not know what's hitting them.  Human nature wants affirmation, so people pick up a few words/ideas that they like and hold dear because they want our hard-wired "truths" to be affirmed.  Very intelligent people fall for this.  You should not and don't have to.  Look up ''literary techniques' and read what the professional obfuscaters, such as the late Rush Limbaugh, most of the Fox "news" cast, and many others, know and employ very well.  Learn the techniques used on you and you will not be so gosh-darned confused. Listen carefully again to what dear Gina says and you will hear blatant lies interspersed throughout.  Peace.


I know your new here, please don't be offended when I say that your opinion of above subject is just that, your opinion.  We're all being fed a lot of "fogging", even by the "experts".


----------



## John cycling

Becky1951 said:


> I know your new here, please don't be offended when I say that your opinion of above subject is just that, your opinion.  We're all being fed a lot of "fogging", even by the "experts".



There have been eight so far whose only post has been once on this thread.  
They all have the same attitude so it's likely one person who's been making up the fake nicknames.


----------



## Becky1951

John cycling said:


> There have been eight so far whose only post has been once on this thread.
> They all have the same attitude so it's likely one person who's been making up the fake nicknames.


I think your right. I just looked and they joined, made one post on this thread only, no other threads and nothing since.


----------

